
Life on the dirtiest block in San Francisco - spking
https://www.wral.com/life-on-the-dirtiest-block-in-san-francisco/17900648/
======
asprouse
Here's a visualization
[http://mochimachine.org/wasteland/#](http://mochimachine.org/wasteland/#)

